# Country listing...



## Lord Graga (Dec 23, 2002)

I would really like to see a kind of "country listing", i.e you could press any users flag and see a list of users who lived in that country too!


----------



## Costello (Dec 23, 2002)

Yeah, it would be a great idea;
because there are people from many different countries

I agree with you!
let's ask Alexander!!


----------



## fat dog mendoza (Dec 23, 2002)

sounds cool


----------



## demu (Dec 23, 2002)

It's possible.

With this hack http://www.ibresource.com/index.php?s=99a1...a&pg=db&mod=797



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Description
> with this mod you can let the IPB search for profiles.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blank white page (Dec 24, 2002)

i think this is a neat idea
i say go for it


----------



## Darkforce (Dec 24, 2002)

That's a good idea although you would only come up with about 3 people for the UK


----------



## demu (Dec 24, 2002)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Dec 24 2002 said:


> That's a good idea although you would only come with about 3 people for the UKÂ


30 yes, 3 no way....

Mine is the lowest....


----------



## dice (Dec 24, 2002)

Thats a great idea


----------



## Blanka79 (Dec 25, 2002)

so then wot hav happen? Is the hack safe looks strange to me?

anyone?


----------



## demu (Dec 25, 2002)

Depends is it installed....


----------



## neocat (Dec 25, 2002)

It'd be nice...


----------



## Gianz19 (Dec 27, 2002)

I hope it will be installed.
Cool!!!!


----------



## Opium (Dec 30, 2002)

yep sounds good, hey i just noticed, there's not many other Australians here........i feel lonley


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 30, 2002)

i think i'm the only one brazilian here...exept my brother


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Dec 30, 2002)

i think im the only new zealander here so opium ur not alone


----------



## bfg_hdf (Dec 30, 2002)

i am from chile i am alone


----------

